# Tail hole or tail above belt?



## Harbinger (Mar 13, 2013)

How would you prefer your tail?
Or what do you think is more practical?
I think a tail above the belt or with  U shaped slot would be more practical, would be a pain in the ass having to thread your tail through a small hole (in b4 sexual referance about small hole).


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 13, 2013)

uhh, do you mean like a fursuit tail or like if we were our 'sonas?


----------



## Hewge (Mar 13, 2013)

It might be because it's 6am but I horribly misread this thread title.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 13, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> uhh, do you mean like a fursuit tail or like if we were our 'sonas?


As in if our 'sonas wore clothes.


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 13, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> uhh, do you mean like a fursuit tail or like if we were our 'sonas?



Yes.









As in if we were our 'sona's.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 13, 2013)

Raptros said:


> As in if our 'sonas wore clothes.


In that case, An U shaped slot. A belt will keep the pants firm from above.
Stuffing your tail through a tiny slot counter-fur wise would be a pain. 
But this question is rather trivial. Furries don't wear pants as they'd slow starting yiffing :v


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 13, 2013)

Again with the yiffing -_-
Im still unsure though, i think poking your tail through a hole would be annoying, althought it would ruffle your fur up and make it nice and fluffy :3
Then again a U shaped slot would be a bit chilly maybe.


----------



## Zenia (Mar 13, 2013)

As a seamstress, I would probably fashion a flap sorta deal.
Like this... only more of an overlap for strength.


----------



## Car Fox (Mar 13, 2013)

I (as in my Fursona) am actually not wearing a pair of trousers, rather a skirting cloth piece coverving my hips downward to my knees, with my pelvic area cover with hardened lynin wrap. Avians don't really have much of a tail to begin with, but if I had to answer this, it would have to put it over the belt.


----------



## badlands (Mar 13, 2013)

i misunderstood the title so much when i first saw it...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 13, 2013)

above belt I guess, even if it's not quite anatomically correct.


----------



## Ames (Mar 13, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> I (as in my Fursona) am actually not wearing a pair of trousers, rather a skirting cloth piece coverving my hips downward to my knees, with my pelvic area cover with hardened lynin wrap. Avians don't really have much of a tail to begin with, but if I had to answer this, it would have to put it over the belt.



Torsion beam suspensions are absolute shit.  Shame on you for having such a terrible username.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Mar 13, 2013)

haha he said tail hole


----------



## Car Fox (Mar 13, 2013)

JamesB said:


> Torsion beam suspensions are absolute shit.  Shame on you for having such a terrible username.



If you wanted to talk about my username, why did you quote what I said about the topic.

For the others, keep it serious, guys. I know you can misread it, but try to answer the question.


----------



## YuPuffin (Mar 13, 2013)

I prefer the tail-through-a-hole method, since to me it seems like having the tail above the belt would make the character's pants sag too much.

I did have this issue when designing a character about a year ago, though. He had a nice thick tail, but of course I wanted him to still wear pants... So I gave him a sort of "tail brace," in which I essentially cut off the back of the pants where his tail would stick out and added a ring around the circumference of the base of his tail so it didn't contact the pants directly. I then extended this ring along the belt of his pants to about his hips for the sake of support.

Not only do I have any clue whether this would work physically, but I might be overthinking it. The description above is basically just a fancy hole... it's similar to Zenia's idea, too, except as I said I came up with this character a year ago so I had to solve the tail issue myself. |D


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 13, 2013)

Having a tail hole is the only thing that really makes sense. I'd imagine jamming your tail upward to put your pants on would get a bit uncomfortable after... like... five minutes.


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 13, 2013)

Since tails should grow as an extension of the spine, then someone with a tail would probably just wear their pants a little low and let their tail out above their pants. I've seen people without tails wear their pants lower. 

If I were my anthro fur, that's how I would wear it unless I was someplace formal or fighting or something- Then I'd wrap it under my clothes and around my waist if it didn't hurt too much to bend. Yay for thin tails.

Holes might work though. Once you get the tip through, you can just slide the rest in. Should be easy if you put your pants on by putting one foot in, tail in, and THEN other foot.  Might be hard for furs with tails too short to grab and guide through, though.


YuPuffin said:


> ... I essentially cut off the back of the pants where his tail would stick out and added a ring around the circumference of the base of his tail so it didn't contact the pants directly. I then extended this ring along the belt of his pants to about his hips for the sake of support.
> 
> Not only do I have any clue whether this would work physically, but I might be overthinking it. The description above is basically just a fancy hole... it's similar to Zenia's idea, too, except as I said I came up with this character a year ago so I had to solve the tail issue myself. |D


An O ring sewn into a pair of pants? Yeah, that'll work as long as the pants are thick enough to support the ring. It should be a bit more comfortable for jean-wearers, too.


----------



## badlands (Mar 13, 2013)

i just typed 'tailhole' into FA. AAARRRRGGGGHHH my innocence, IT'S GONE FOREVER!     :v

back on topic: rather than a hole, i think this concept works better.

http://oi44.tinypic.com/34524cp.jpg

image taken from this thread http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/70402-Applying-Human-Anatomy-to-a-Furry-Character


----------



## Ames (Mar 13, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> If you wanted to talk about my username, why did you quote what I said about the topic.
> 
> For the others, keep it serious, guys. I know you can misread it, but try to answer the question.



>serious discussion
>about clothing designs for fictional animal-people

doho


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 13, 2013)

Above belt 'f course, pants with a hole in the back can only mean bad news .-.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 13, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Above belt 'f course, pants with a hole in the back can only mean bad news .-.



I've seen a lot of artists use a strap for the tail instead of just a hole in the pants.

How the fuck would you feed the tail through there in the first place?


----------



## Azure (Mar 13, 2013)

id definitely put it in the tail hole


----------



## YuPuffin (Mar 13, 2013)

Aubreys_Anthro_Ego said:


> If I were my anthro fur, that's how I would wear it unless I was someplace formal or fighting or something- Then I'd wrap it under my clothes and around my waist if it didn't hurt too much to bend. Yay for thin tails.
> 
> ...
> 
> An O ring sewn into a pair of pants? Yeah, that'll work as long as the pants are thick enough to support the ring. It should be a bit more comfortable for jean-wearers, too.




Yes, actually my character does wear jean-like pants, now that you mention it. I guess I'm not totally crazy after all~

When you mentioned wrapping your tail, though, it reminded me of a manga called Blue Exorcist where the main character is mostly human but has a lion-like tail (thin with a tuft of fur on the end). Most of the time he wraps it around his torso a few times and then puts his shirt on (since nobody else has a tail and apparently it's polite to hide your tail in public), although it's more like a jacket-shirt so other people can't see the tail underneath it. I always wonder whether this option would get too itchy/sweaty, though. Would it really be comfortable to wrap a furry tail around your torso for an extended period of time? Anyway, when this character is fighting/not in the general public I think he has a special loop in his pants for his tail, sort of like the sketch Badlands posted.


----------



## Holtzmann (Mar 14, 2013)

Zenia said:


> As a seamstress, I would probably fashion a flap sorta deal.
> Like this... only more of an overlap for strength.


Pretty much this.

The tail going over the belt line would push the pants down, and having a fixed hole would probably make it pretty awkward to put pants on. The idea would be a u-shaped area the tail can rest in when the pants are pulled up, which is then either closed with a button or held in place by the belt itself.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 14, 2013)

I'd like something there to stop my pants falling down, so the tail _slot _should be in the pants.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 14, 2013)

I've sometimes thought of it like normal pants but there's an extra fly in the rear.  Then way you aren't slipping the tail "through" anything (which as noted could be rather difficult), you just hike up the pants, button up around the tail, voilÃ  done!


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 14, 2013)

Zenia said:


> As a seamstress, I would probably fashion a flap sorta deal.
> Like this... only more of an overlap for strength.



That looks ideal, i would vote for one of these if i could edit it into the poll >_<



Dreaming said:


> Above belt 'f course, pants with a hole in the back can only mean bad news .-.



O gawd, i've just realised the implications...


----------



## Krieger (Mar 14, 2013)

Both have their advantages and disadvantages...
If you have a hole, it is better for support and is probably more comfortable, but getting the pants on would be quite the hassle.
If you don't, you can get the pants on and off quickly, but they might be more susceptible to randomly falling off (unless you have a belt)
With that being said, I choose no hole.


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 14, 2013)

YuPuffin said:


> Yes, actually my character does wear jean-like pants, now that you mention it. I guess I'm not totally crazy after all~
> 
> When you mentioned wrapping your tail, though, it reminded me of a manga called Blue Exorcist where the main character is mostly human but has a lion-like tail (thin with a tuft of fur on the end). Most of the time he wraps it around his torso a few times and then puts his shirt on (since nobody else has a tail and apparently it's polite to hide your tail in public), although it's more like a jacket-shirt so other people can't see the tail underneath it.


The first thing I though of when I pictured it myself is how the Sayans wrapped their tails around their waist in DragonBall Z. Except, you know, _under _the armor/clothes. Wouldn't want anybody stepping on it or cutting it off.


> I always wonder whether this option would get too itchy/sweaty, though. Would it really be comfortable to wrap a furry tail around your torso for an extended period of time?


I can't really picture it getting too sweaty. I'm pretty sure I can pull my arms from their shirt holes and keep them under my shirt for a very long time without getting itchy. I think the most uncomfortable part of having your own tail wrapped around you for a while would be, since - like I said - tails are extensions of the spine, would be that the tail might not bendy enough at the base (or just not bendy enough at all) to comfortably wrap around the waist. To not create a tent in the back of the pants, the base of the tail would have to bend at a pretty major angle.


----------



## Ryuu (Mar 14, 2013)

tail hole for sure


----------



## Growlmon (Mar 14, 2013)

LOLclothes.  But in all honesty, the U-shaped slot seems ideal.  Those that want it to stop they're pants from falling can have a button to hold they're pants together at the top of the U, around the tail.


----------



## Zydala (Mar 14, 2013)

You would need some sort of hole; over/above the belt would imply your spine is not connected to your pelvis properly. unless the belt/pants are really low. like, showin'-ur-buttcheeks low.


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 14, 2013)

Or everybody could just strut around in loincloths and kilts like they woke up and bothered even giving a remote shit about pants. 

Alternately, like how guy's boxers have a weird vertical flap in the front? That'd work I guess. Avian tails would be a BITCH to accommodate though, all that fanning width, damn.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 15, 2013)

Growlmon said:


> LOLclothes.  But in all honesty, the U-shaped slot seems ideal.  Those that want it to stop [their] pants from falling can have a button to hold [their] pants together at the top of the U, around the tail.


Sorry, gotta dock you points for the fail spelling.  Nothing personal.


----------



## Namba (Mar 15, 2013)

Tail holes all the way.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 15, 2013)

On a tangent, the pants probably won't hold themselves up if they don't have something above the tail.  The number of people who don't wear pants properly these days is epidemic (the belt line goes ABOVE the buttocks, not below!).


----------



## Roon Sazi (Mar 15, 2013)

I have to agree with the idea of having a kind of second zipper in the back of the pants. Except you know...a button instead of a zipper. That could really hurt.


----------



## Growlmon (Mar 15, 2013)

Zydala said:


> You would need some sort of hole; over/above the belt would imply your spine is not connected to your pelvis properly. unless the belt/pants are really low. like, showin'-ur-buttcheeks low.


Wellp... that's a really long zipper/U.  And there's a lot of furs out there that don't mind being cheeky.



Littlerock said:


> Or everybody could just strut around in loincloths and kilts like they woke up and bothered even giving a remote shit about pants.
> 
> Alternately, like how guy's boxers have a weird vertical flap in the front? That'd work I guess. Avian tails would be a BITCH to accommodate though, all that fanning width, damn.


Now that's a smart idea.  And I guess avians can have something like a ponytail for their tail (I had a bit too much fun writing that)



Stratadrake said:


> Sorry, gotta dock you points for the fail spelling.  Nothing personal.


Wow... I managed to mess up THAT badly at just 2000hrs.... I don't even...


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Mar 17, 2013)

Zenia said:


> As a seamstress, I would probably fashion a flap sorta deal.
> Like this... only more of an overlap for strength.



I thought that would be an ideal way to go about it as well. I think a hole for one's tail would be inconvenient and uncomfortable for those with stiff hair, fluffy tails, or those with feathered tails. It would probably be very difficult to pull a tail like that through. (Imagine pulling a Christmas tree stump-first through a small door...)

And the above-the belt method would probably only be reasonable for those with small or thin tails. What about reptilians, with their thick tail bases?

My fursona doesn't usually wear clothes, but now that I think about it, I would probably have her go with the flap-and-fastener method... Perhaps with some sort of short sleeve for the base of her tail, to cover her up a bit better. I'm not exactly sure how it would work though... 

Now I want to go sketch out ideas. >>


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 17, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> (Imagine pulling a Christmas tree stump-first through a small door...)


You meam pulling it top first.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 17, 2013)

I prefer the classic hole over above the belt cause that would seem uncomfortable and your pants would keep falling down.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd say that the tail hole would work better, in order for your tail to go above your belt you'd need to ware your pants way to low and then you'd have to constantly be pulling them up or worse, wear suspenders.


----------



## tharesan.alae (Mar 18, 2013)

Your pants wouldn't be much lower by using the over the belt method.  Then again, maybe I just have a big butt and don't have to worry about my pants falling down or being too low.  Bushy tails wouldn't fit through a hole, so you'd have to have like a slip with a button at the top or something.  That would be a nice compromise.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 18, 2013)

tharesan.alae said:


> Your pants wouldn't be much lower by using the over the belt method.  Then again, maybe I just have a big butt and don't have to worry about my pants falling down or being too low.  *Bushy tails wouldn't fit through a hole, so you'd have to have like a slip with a button at the top or something.  That would be a nice compromise.*



Ya, that's more along the lines that I was thinking. I don't know why I didn't specify that before but, whatever.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Mar 19, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> You meam pulling it top first.



Actually, I do mean stump-first. Top-first is easier to do because the branches flow from top to bottom. If you go stump-first, you go against the direction of the branches. 

I was referring to the fact that a bushy/stiff-haired tail might be difficult to pull through a hole tip-first, because it goes against the flow of the hairs.


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 19, 2013)

My character's tail is too big to have pants go around it. I don't know, I guess it would be a hole, but it wouldn't be pant's either...more like a loincloth. Maybe a tail sock?
Anthropomorphic ergonomics are weird.


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 20, 2013)

There's always the nudist option :V but tbh I think it depends on the species, where factors of tail length, width and flex into play.
Though, in reality, loose material is worn, the tail breaks through the flap in the material, more recent designs in clothing are related to the consistency of pockets and tidy seams to maintain comfort while being relatively tight. It's important not to constrict the tail as this is a) uncomfortable, b) capable of affecting the balance as a bipedal, and c) fur scratches like a bitch when your clothing's too tight, especially in areas of crevice such as between the tail and lower rear. A belt would be in particularly a pain because there would be a lot of compression. Have you ever laid on your coccyx funny and felt the surface your on poke the bone? Well imagine a belt pressing against your tail and spine when you laid down, it hurts. Plus the tail is at its most relaxed pointing downwards a belt around the waist causes the tail to be hinged up and its not pleasant.


----------



## Platty_Baleine (Mar 20, 2013)

Why don't you just put your jeans on backwards and button the hole over your tail without zipping it up? Nah, the teeth would irritate you, and going to the bathroom would be a lot harder. Though having a buttoned flap on the back in addition to the front zipper might work well.

Personally, I like the nudist option best xD


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Mar 20, 2013)

Platty_Baleine said:


> Why don't you just put your jeans on backwards and button the hole over your tail without zipping it up? Nah, the teeth would irritate you, and going to the bathroom would be a lot harder. Though having a buttoned flap on the back in addition to the front zipper might work well.



I had thought of that before as well, but I realized putting them on backwards wouldn't fit right because of the way pants are patterned. There's more fabric in the back for your backside, and less in the front, so backwards pants probably wouldn't be comfortable.



Platty_Baleine said:


> Personally, I like the nudist option best xD



My fursona doesn't really wear clothes, so I like this option too. XD But it's fun to figure out how patterns and clothes would work to accomodate extra appendages like tails and wings.



Also, I now realize that a hole for the tail actually could work for my fursona, since her tail is widest at the base and then tapers to a point. I still think tail openings wouldn't work well for tails that are thinnest at the base though. I suppose the type of opening all depends on the tail type. 

Imagine designing clothes in a world where everyone has vastly different bodies? Sheesh. It would likely be difficult to mass-produce clothing, considering all the different body types that would exist.


----------



## bkatt500 (Mar 22, 2013)

I use the u-notch and strap method.  It makes the most sense.


----------



## Pan157 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd be unable to put my tail through a hole due to my scales http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7170670/
So I'm not sure how clothing would work if at all for me.


----------



## Sar (Mar 26, 2013)

If you mean Fursuit, I would say you would put it above your butt. Like a tail would be on an animal normally, Just like if you are drawing your character. Otherwise it looks like you are shitting tails.

If you mean you are making a tail to wear on your belt, I would have added nylon straps which loop onto your belt like phone holders for belts. also to help seal the fabric together if you make a really stuffed tail.


----------

